# Damn look at these pics.



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

The old lady doesn't even look like she knew she hit him. I guess it's in Europe.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Thats sad


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

WARNING>>GRANNY BEHIND THE WHEEL>>damn..


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

they shouldn't let old people drive... or test them often.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2004)

Ouch! 
You gotta watch those elderly drivers. They're like, 'I'm late for Bingo. Get the hell out of my way!"

It appears she turned on her windsheild wipers to get him off the window.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

th granny was infortn of the car not behind the wheel


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn that guy freakin flew!


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

damn look at the look on the 2 ladies that are walking


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Forget the ladies look at the girl screaming in the car behind the ladies.

Oh and it's US....cars are left side drive.


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

doubt its the us. the inordinate number of VW's in that picture, and the size of the license plates lend it self to being from somewhere else.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Don't cross granny


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

ouchhhhhhhh


----------



## vfrex (Jan 25, 2003)

That guy looks completely oblivious to the car. He doesn't even realise it is there. Is that possible?


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Also reminds me of the scene in Meet Joe Black where brad pitt gets hit by a car. But in all honesty, this picture is very sad, this mans (death?) is caught in an instant and recorded forever. The old lady could have been anyone, young or old, who just wasn't paying attention for a second.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

a couple of observations, its not the US, look at the licence plates. second, in the first pic the old lady is looking right at him at the first picture, then in the second pick, its almost like shes trying to ignore him.yea it does look like he s totally oblivious to the car in the first pic. omg, i hope hes ok though


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> Ouch!
> You gotta watch those elderly drivers. They're like, 'I'm late for Bingo. Get the hell out of my way!"
> 
> It appears she turned on her windsheild wipers to get him off the window.


 omfg time to go change my boxers


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

nevermind, i wonder how fast she was going? any story behind it?


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

wait a second... look closer.. see where she is looking and the direction of travel of her vehicle... you can see she was actually headed in another direction, she had a target, but this man with the case just happened to get in the way!


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

wait a sec is that p-45 in the right of that pic??


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Do you think he got mad cause he got his jacket dirty?


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

omg... how could you not know you hit someone???

Its only a matter of time before something like that happens here... 60% of the population here is made up of senior citizens.... they make left turns from the right lane...go through red lights, dont have the slightest clue what 4 way stops or crosswalks are...

but then again half the people in this town cant drive worth a sh*t anyway...:laugh:


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

that sucks!


----------



## T'S DENTICULATUS (Apr 4, 2004)

DAMN!!! That has got to hurt. I hope he's ok and I hope that old lady finally got what was comming to her.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

:laugh:














I WISH YOU HAD THE VIDEO AND NOT JUST THE PICS


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

its very easy to tell that the pictures are in fact not from the US, and from a european country.

-License plate size
-Omit the side of the road idea, its a 1 lane street
-They spelled Foto without using PH
-The people are too white (not tanned) to be from any city that can afford those types of cars

If you notice the placement of the handbag, the location of the body, and the reaction time of the women around. I would conclude that the body was hit at 20-35 miles per hour max. He lived with a minor concussion from the side mirror, a sore set of knees and a few scratches on his face and hands.

He undoubtedly lived... just a sad testament to someones devastation.


----------



## chevygirl (Apr 25, 2004)

Gotta watch out for the gray hair and nuckles...


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

If she waited a few seconds longer, she could've hit 2 for the price of 1. That's sad, hope the guys ok.

Where did the other guy (right) posing for the pic come from?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> It appears she turned on her windsheild wipers to get him off the window.


 LLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

old people should not drive.


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

521 1N5 said:


> The old lady doesn't even look like she knew she hit him. I guess it's in Europe.


 Dang, it seems now a days one has to look both ways before and while crossing the street. Walking around down town Denver, I have felt like some of those drivers would sooner run me down then let me cross the street.


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

Thats insane


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

I can't believe no one noticed the lady in the Van/Wagon giving the guy she just hit the finger in the second pic!!!! LOOK AT HER RIGHT HAND!!!!!!!!

Also I believe that the lady was not paying attention and went dirtectly through a red light. I say this because of 3 factors.
1. The car on the left which is turning right does not move. If the light was green the car would have gone.
2. There are other people in the cross walk which shows that it was not the guy who was not paying attention (as he probably had a walk signal) but more likely the lady flying through an already red light
3. Most cameras used at these kind of intersections do not have video footage. They used a camera and trigger system which is used to photograph a cars plates as it goes through a RED light. Which even further show my point that the dumb lady was completely NOT paying attention and went through a light that had long before turned red.


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

Look at the old lady's face! She looks like she doesnt even know she hit something!


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

HighOctane said:


> I can't believe no one noticed the lady in the Van/Wagon giving the guy she just hit the finger in the second pic!!!! LOOK AT HER RIGHT HAND!!!!!!!!


 That's her thumb dude...


----------

